# Ohio's First Snow 2010/2011



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Not much, but its a start.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Cars and Roofs are white here in Madison right in the heart of the snowbelt. I was really surprised to see it this close to the warm lake


----------



## gkm (Nov 6, 2004)

nice pics ....too warm next week but soon


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

I know their talkin 60s


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

we had about an 1" on cars, roof tops, and grassy areas over in chargin falls area bainbridge dropped plows last night as well


----------



## DRBLawnBuster (Jan 18, 2009)

In macedonia there was a good 2inches down. The city plow trucks were out. and i got to clear all my driveways in macedonaia


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

DRBLawnBuster;1107484 said:


> In macedonia there was a good 2inches down. The city plow trucks were out. and i got to clear all my driveways in macedonaia


Did you get any phone calls from clients?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

A girl I know that is going to colledge in Ohio said it snowed hard all day today


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yeah and down here where I live it was sunny and like 45 today send some my way


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

We had snow flurries out at my house out by Buckeye Lake!


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

We had some pretty intense flakes here Friday night. Nothing stuck, though. Chomping at the bit, here!


----------



## mike12328 (Oct 27, 2010)

I had our crews out at Pepper Pike near Beachwood in Ohio on Saturday evening and we came up on about 4-6 inches of snow that stuck. It was a hard push though......real wet and heavy. I actually went out early Saturday morning and there was around 2" but nothing sticking on the pavement and I got a call from another contractor/friend from Mentor saying we need to get out there. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

beachwood got hit pretty hard, a few guys from work had to go out... I do resi's and did not!


----------

